# Top 10 Countries For LUV



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

from yahoo

https://sg.news.yahoo.com/expats-living-country-most-satisifed-love-lives-142948627.html


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> from yahoo
> 
> https://sg.news.yahoo.com/expats-living-country-most-satisifed-love-lives-142948627.html


Seems that many of us are looking for love, lower cost of living, change of lifestyle etc and finding it in many different countries.
Not surprising that the Philippines is on the list and I'll bet many of us could write a pretty good story on the how, why, and wherefore we are here in the islands.

What I'd be interested in reading is not just the stories and circumstances of those that have moved here but to learn if they would do it all over again knowing what they know now.
That-would make some interesting reading.



jet


----------

